# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Не открываются сайты

## Rendi

С сегодняшнего дня появилась проблема, ни открывается ни один сайт, браузер очень долго думает, в конце выдает Не возможно отобразить страницу. С раза 50-го открывает, но и то не полностью. Такое чюство что браузер идет через какой то далекий прокси. В сети компьютеров около 10-ти, но только на одном такая проблема. Установлен антивирус Avira Antiriv Professional, Windows 2003 Server R2 SP2 Rus, IE 8.0.6001
Сброс настроек и куков делал, ни помогает. Ping идет без проблем любых сайтов. ICQ, TheBat работают, а странички ни в какую. Что можно попробовать предпринять для диагностики проблемы, где может посмотреть в реестре ? HKAY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\URL  все стандартно.
Спасибо, жду ответа.

----------


## biggg

Сноси винду Можно конешно попробовать ие восстановить, но чувсвтую што ты какой-то кайгенчик задействовал со спиваре, и антивирусник поставь се нормальный - Авира - бесплатный сыр мне почему то каццо

----------


## dima714

пинги пинги пинги, как идут норм? скрин выложи пинга любого, только чтоб шапка была видно "обмен пакетами траляля"

----------


## volwebstvo

отскат системы?
ну и попробовать можна команду tracert
а вообще говорят что сновить винду, проблема с обновлениями.

----------


## noteno

Попробуй следующее: в свойствах подключения по локальной сети открой протокол интернета (TCP/IP) и в ручную пропиши DNS сервер 8.8.8.8

----------


## moonlord

Вчера столкнулся с такой же проблемой, не открывается не одна страничка, при открытии или выдаёт что страница не может быть отображена или если открываешь в Гугл Хром, то он выдаёт ошибку 102 - отсутствует коннект или неизвестная ошибка. Конект присутствует всё пингуется, через трейсрут всё проходит.  Проблемма была в Комодо, помог снос Комодо и откат системы.
P.S. Винда - Win7 Ultimate.

----------


## Ymorozoff

Блин, у меня ситуевина еще интереснее: есть сеть одноранговая на 7 компов, на всех винда XP, в свич воткнут адсл модем (роутером). И на одном из компов (начальничьем) некоторые сайты не открываются вообще, не пингуются и не трассируются!!! На других компах - пожалуйста, на этом - ни в какую. Смотрел Host - норм, скидывал настройки с помощью AVZ - ноль, вырубал антивирь, фаервол - НИЧЕГО!!! Мож у кого есть мысли по этому поводу?

----------


## Nik2754

А фильтры и прочую ерунду по настройке не смотрели иногда просто из за старого флеш-плеера не открываются страницы

----------


## Ymorozoff

> А фильтры и прочую ерунду по настройке не смотрели иногда просто из за старого флеш-плеера не открываются страницы


И не пингуются и не трассируются?!

----------


## dima714

выкладывайте скрины пингов сначала, даже неудачных:)

----------


## Jivchick

Привет. Не грузится гугл? В файле C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts все норм. Проверял разными софтинами от других антивирусов (у меня NOD32) вct вроди норм. Но гугл то не грузится!!! Че делать?

----------


## biggg

Проверь в той же папке может быть скрытый файл "hosts"

----------


## Jivchick

Смотрел. Все чисто я тоталом хожу. Побовал под другим логином заходить, та же проблема. 
Смотрел на других форумах, говорят проще винду перебить, нежели даную систему лечить!?

----------


## Ymorozoff

Попробуй AVZ скачать и систему пролечи.

----------


## Jivchick

СПС. Попробуем еще этот антивирь. Последствия - в понедельник.

----------


## Ymorozoff

Да это не совсем антивирь. Точнее антивирь, но по прямому назначению не часто используется. Используется его утилита: Файл -> Восстановление системы. А там галочками по необходимости.
Удачи!!!

----------

